# Anyone teaching English in Portugal?



## LumaDaylight

This seems like a logical idea in order for one to live abroad in Portugal. I need to obtain a TEFL certificate first which stands for Teaching English as a Foreign Language. Has anyone ever done this before or have any inside info? 

Many Thanks

Will


----------



## dianebrown

[ My daughter teaches English in Portugal at a private schoo. She did go to the univ of Portugal and received a certificate, but it did not take long at all. She is teaching in Torres Novas, a small town about an hour or so north of Lisbon, she did notice that the wages really varied depending on which school she taught at. 
Apparently they would rather have English teachers that English is their first language. I don't know what the requirements are for teaching in a public school. 
Hope this helps a bit
Diane 
QUOTE=LumaDaylight;213595]This seems like a logical idea in order for one to live abroad in Portugal. I need to obtain a TEFL certificate first which stands for Teaching English as a Foreign Language. Has anyone ever done this before or have any inside info? 

Many Thanks

Will[/QUOTE]


----------



## Paulo in Porto

Hi, I got my TEFL at International House back in 1999 and it cost about 2000 euros for a one month extensive course; it was quite worth it however. This certificate allows you to teach in private institutes; to get into the public system is another story; you require a state diploma. I find the market is quite competitive now and demand for English has dwindled; it could be effects of the current economic conditions.


----------



## swedeinus

do you know what program your daughter received her certificate from?



dianebrown said:


> [ My daughter teaches English in Portugal at a private schoo. She did go to the univ of Portugal and received a certificate, but it did not take long at all. She is teaching in Torres Novas, a small town about an hour or so north of Lisbon, she did notice that the wages really varied depending on which school she taught at.
> Apparently they would rather have English teachers that English is their first language. I don't know what the requirements are for teaching in a public school.
> Hope this helps a bit
> Diane
> QUOTE=LumaDaylight;213595]This seems like a logical idea in order for one to live abroad in Portugal. I need to obtain a TEFL certificate first which stands for Teaching English as a Foreign Language. Has anyone ever done this before or have any inside info?
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Will


[/QUOTE]


----------



## dianebrown

*teaching in portugal*

Hello, 

I am living in Portugal and I've been teaching here for 4 years now. If you want to get any certificate I highly recommend you get the CELTA certificate which is a Cambridge Certified Certificate which most schools will ask for. I went to a school in Lisbon to get my certificate (International House) and they have other certificates that you can get as well. You can do a one month, full time course, or a part time 6 month course. Its pretty intense fulltime, but it gets done a lot faster! You can also do an online TEFL course, but its not really necessary if you have the CELTA. 
If you have any other quesitons about working here let me know. 

Hope I've helped. 
Take care.


----------



## swedeinus

What is the range of pay one can expect teaching English with this certificate? Is it possible to find a decently paid job in a reasonably affordable place to live? Are jobs available anywhere in the country?

Thanks.



dianebrown said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am living in Portugal and I've been teaching here for 4 years now. If you want to get any certificate I highly recommend you get the CELTA certificate which is a Cambridge Certified Certificate which most schools will ask for. I went to a school in Lisbon to get my certificate (International House) and they have other certificates that you can get as well. You can do a one month, full time course, or a part time 6 month course. Its pretty intense fulltime, but it gets done a lot faster! You can also do an online TEFL course, but its not really necessary if you have the CELTA.
> If you have any other quesitons about working here let me know.
> 
> Hope I've helped.
> Take care.


----------



## hannah851

Pay varies massively depending on whether you're working at public or private school and also as to what qualifications you've got - for instance if you've done a CELTA you'll command more than someone who hasn't done a TEFL course. Rough ball-park figure is 700 to 1000 euros per month though.

Good luck!


----------



## swedeinus

hannah851 said:


> Pay varies massively depending on whether you're working at public or private school and also as to what qualifications you've got - for instance if you've done a CELTA you'll command more than someone who hasn't done a TEFL course. Rough ball-park figure is 700 to 1000 euros per month though.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks! We're no longer in Portugal and have put that dream on hold for a while, but in case it revives in the future, that's good information. It still amazes me how Portuguese salaries are so low yet cost of living is as it is elsewhere. 
:confused2: and


----------



## All good

swedeinus said:


> Thanks! We're no longer in Portugal and have put that dream on hold for a while, but in case it revives in the future, that's good information. It still amazes me how Portuguese salaries are so low yet cost of living is as it is elsewhere.
> :confused2: and


Same thing happened with me. I did some job hunting in Portugal and the best I could come up with was about 1000 Euros a month!! I get the equivalent of 3500 Euros a month in Aus and I'm not even that well paid.

That's why we are changing our plan Spain, we will work in Spain but live close to Portugal so we can visit often. Many of my wife's Portuguese family do the same thing.


----------



## swedeinus

so you're saying pay is much higher in Spain? Like how much for a typical job?
where in spain do you think you'll live? is the ecoionomy there showing any signs of improvement?


----------



## jojo

swedeinus said:


> so you're saying pay is much higher in Spain? Like how much for a typical job?
> where in spain do you think you'll live? is the ecoionomy there showing any signs of improvement?


Pay in Spain, for most jobs is poor, however, the job situation in Spain is terrible. I think its one of the countries causing concern "The PIGS" they call it in the news Portugal, Ireland, Greece and Spain. So for now, Spain is showing no signs of recovery - on the contrary, things are predicted to get worse?????? but who knows

Jo xxx


----------



## All good

*...*



jojo said:


> Pay in Spain, for most jobs is poor, however, the job situation in Spain is terrible. I think its one of the countries causing concern "The PIGS" they call it in the news Portugal, Ireland, Greece and Spain. So for now, Spain is showing no signs of recovery - on the contrary, things are predicted to get worse?????? but who knows
> 
> Jo xxx


Yeah that was one thing I noticed, the unemployment rate in Spain was about 22% or something like that now, your saying it mayl get worse?? 

As for pays, I was only going by my wife's family who travel to Spain each week for to work due to the pays being a lot higher.

I think it's depends on what industry you are in and what position. If you are in a specialised sector you will always have work, if people are planning to move to Spain to work as waiters or factory workers you would probably find it hard to gain employment.

It's very sad though, I hope it picks up for people over there.


----------



## swedeinus

wow, i can't even imagine it getting worse over there. it's very sad indeed. 



All good said:


> Yeah that was one thing I noticed, the unemployment rate in Spain was about 22% or something like that now, your saying it mayl get worse??
> 
> As for pays, I was only going by my wife's family who travel to Spain each week for to work due to the pays being a lot higher.
> 
> I think it's depends on what industry you are in and what position. If you are in a specialised sector you will always have work, if people are planning to move to Spain to work as waiters or factory workers you would probably find it hard to gain employment.
> 
> It's very sad though, I hope it picks up for people over there.


----------

